# SLP Flats



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

In water with Fishon 13 by 6:20ish. Water was off color to sandy less than ideal. Strong incoming tide all day. We waded all over with little to show. I was using croakers all day and Fishon plastics. Around 8:45 I landed a 26â€ red. Finally around 9:49 found a little deeper water which produced 2 15.5â€-16â€ trout for me. Fishon had a few bites but no fish landed. 

I landed several slimmers. 

Out of the water by 11 or so. Tide let up a little but SW wind kept the incoming tide going. High tide was supposed to be around 9:29 but I could not tell it ever stopped coming in.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I forgot to mention there was bait everywhere. Birds were coming up with shrimp most of the day. Saw shrimp jumping most of the day. Plenty of mullet also. Popping cork or shrimp may have murdered them. A lot of fishermen out there. Seem to be more throwing artificial. Salt to other guys throwing croaker.


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice Red!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thx. On the light Laguna and fighting the current I thought I had a bull red.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the report! Good going!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice red and thanks for the report!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice catch. Thatâ€™s 2 meals for my wife and myself.


----------



## hoop121 (Jul 28, 2014)

@HoustonKid

I've got to take my father and Brother-in-law out next week near SLP. i haven't been out there in a while and when i did go i was in the back bay near the bridge, which might be too dangerous for them. Any reco's on a good place to take them? they will be throwing croakers/shrimp and i'll be throwing artificial. i'm looking for a place where i can set them up in shallow water while i can walk around and cover more ground.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I will PM you with some ideas.
This link shows the general area I fish. PM has more details.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2559770&highlight=slp


----------



## joeytrujillo5 (May 28, 2018)

Looking to wade the slp flats sometime this week. If anyone would like to join please pm me . I’m still trying to get familiar with that area .


----------



## hoop121 (Jul 28, 2014)

joeytrujillo5 said:


> Looking to wade the slp flats sometime this week. If anyone would like to join please pm me . Iâ€™m still trying to get familiar with that area .


i'll be down there Saturday to do some scouting (assuming Beryl doesnt ruin my plans)


----------

